

White and gold, or blue and black - tananaev
http://swiked.tumblr.com/post/112073818575/guys-please-help-me-is-this-dress-white-and

======
smt88
The dress is blue and black.

Scientific explanation: [http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-
color-dress/](http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/)

Actual photo: [http://swiked.tumblr.com/post/112158479910/trinititties-
snac...](http://swiked.tumblr.com/post/112158479910/trinititties-
snacksandharts-swiked)

------
latch
If you see white and gold, as I did, try looking at
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-0njXlUIAARYpf.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B-0njXlUIAARYpf.png)
then looking back at the original.

------
poopchute
I don't know why anyone hasn't done it yet, but heres the colour makeup from
mspaint [http://i.imgur.com/6BuG9m7.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/6BuG9m7.jpg)

~~~
DougN7
I did the same thing. The strange thing is this puts you in a third camp
nobody is mentioning: blue/gold(brown). Maybe some of our eyes just take it
for what it is and don't do background compensation??

~~~
ryanthejuggler
I'm in the blue/gold(brown) camp too, although I can consistently see
white/gold looking at the top half and blue/black looking at the bottom half.

I came a little late to the party; wasn't really on Twitter a whole lot
yesterday.

------
thebenedict
I clearly see blue and black. Thought this was nonsense until I showed the
picture to my girlfriend without context, and asked what color: "White and
gold. Why?"

~~~
tcdowney
Same happened to me, nearly 8 minutes ago as well!!

------
jwatte
Light blue, dark gold. Although the lack of gamma correction makes any color
reproduction dubious at best.

------
kentf
Science FTW: [http://imgur.com/jlOFmTU](http://imgur.com/jlOFmTU)

------
ddmf
I see white & gold, my wife sees light blue & grey, my daughter sees purple &
gold and my son sees white & gold too. Strange, but a great breakfast topic of
conversation

------
lupinglade
From the background you can tell that the dress is not white, because the
lighting is not dim. It is clearly a shade of blue dress.

------
tananaev
I see only blue and black, but some people claim they see white and gold.

------
chienandalou
Relevant xkcd: [http://xkcd.com/1492/](http://xkcd.com/1492/)

